# 27W Desk Lamp - Nano lighting?



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...just went to Costco with the family and ran across a Lights of America desk lamp. It's got a 6500K 27W compact flourescent (Four parallel tubes in one fixture). Cost was just under $20.

This seems like a good option for a nano tank.

--Mike

p.s. I'll keep trying to find a link to the product somewhere.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have seen those advertised in the sunday paper and always though it woul dmake a good aquarium light. Any idea what CRI it is? What is the length of the tube and do you think it could easily be stripped and fit into a custom hood?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I saw the same lamp while at Costco yesterday.

Dennis, the bulb is only about 4" long (4 tubes) and comes in an articulated desklamp. Taking apart looks to be more trouble than it's worth. But it would make a nice light for a small pico vase tank.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds cool. I wish we could see some pics. I dont have a cotsco here...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Went back to the box and found the model 1127

http://eggshop.net/sutedela.html

http://homestore3.com/liofamdelasu.html

Bulb is four pins in a square. Model FML-27EX-D
http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/LIGHTSOFAFML-27EX-D.htm

The 9024B replacement shows as 2700K. I've got an e-mail in to the company for CRI and whether or not the 6500K is available as a replacement bulb.

--Mike


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Sounds cool. I wish we could see some pics. I dont have a cotsco here...


 I may pick one or two up after work tomorrow. I'll post a pic if I do.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

good deal, I have one of their 65w worklamps illuminating a 20g tank and the plants grow just fine

the worklamp was also from costco and cost $14 I think?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are the work lights:
http://www.lightsofamerica.com/wl.htm


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...they are quick to respond to e-mails, but you've got to drag the right answer out of them. There may be a one answer per e-mail limit ](*,) 


Anyway...CRI is 84.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I know it's late in the week, but Costco has a coupon (Pick it up when you walk in the door or at the register). This lamp is $5 off with the coupon. That's $15.

--Mike


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Correction! The coupon is good from 5-10 July, not this week. So you have a little time...


----------

